# Paris Recommendations



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Heading to Paris France in a couple months and I have been looking all over the net for a decent apartment or hotel. It is hard to tell if your going to get what you see in the photo or not so I thought I would ask for some reccomendations here.

Any suggestions on where to stay?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nicko, I'm green with envy!

We stayed at Hotel Saint-Paul, 43 rue Monsier-le-Prince, 75006 Paris. Phone (1) 43.26.98.64. It's located near the Odeon and the Sorbonne, just off main roads and a <15 minute walk to the Seine on the Left Bank (rive gauche). Lots of restaurants nearby, including Polidor, a good neighborhood bistro on rue Monsieur-le-Prince. You're five minutes from the Odeon Metro stop. I have no idea what the room rates are like now, as this was in 1998 and during the World Cup games in France. Bonus: there was a coin-operated laundromat across the street. The place was clean and seemed to be well-run; we stayed six nights.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I stayed here last time I went:
http://www.hotel-britannique.fr/
It was clean and pleasant, a nice quite corner not far from anything. It was reasonably priced as far as Paris goes. I went on my own and I felt totally safe.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Anneke,

How did you like the hotel brtannique? I have read about it on numerous websites and only found one negative comment. We are really trying to find an apartment to rent but have realized that we started planning a little late in the game. 

Thanks for the mention Mezz I appreciate it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Nicko, you can also look at http://slowtalk.com/groupee/?cdra=Y&s=759607521. There are people with apartments to rent out and many of them are known to members of that community. Their community is as full of knowledgeable people and resources for travel as this one is for food.  They have classifieds, reviews, recommendations and a great message board geared to travelers who prefer to linger at their destinations to get to know the place and people.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Nicko, I didn't want to spend more than $200 a night (Canadian). For what I paid, I got a small room that was clean, pretty, a somewhat gloomy washroom, but you have to expect that - the high ceiling thing makes good bathroom lighting expensive. All in all, I thought it was pretty good value, and the view was quite pretty. It was nice to be in a quiet area. It's been about 3 years, and things might have changed. If you're looking for an apartment, that's a whole other ball o' wax. You might try the outskirts like Romain. Not much to see but easy access by RER. Depends how much you want to spend.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

So we decided to go with an apartment for one week through Vacationinparis.com. We went with following apt which is more than we wanted to pay but it was in the area and had the ammenities we wanted.

http://www.vacationinparis.com/apts/id_127.htm

We are going to head to Belgium for 4 days after that.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

